# Footwell Lighting



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Good day, guys! 

I got 2019 SE few days ago, so Im new to tiggys but not VDub.








My other non-daily car is stage 3 VW CC eith GTX2867r  


















I was wondering if anyone done footwells on Tiggy and if there is OEM solution to this? 
On CC i have retrofitted OEM solution with red LEDS and love it )


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

very nice! 
and welcome. 

i have yet to do anything with the footwell lights and actually not sure if we have any really :laugh::laugh::laugh:

but cannot wait to see what else you do.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> very nice!
> and welcome.
> 
> i have yet to do anything with the footwell lights and actually not sure if we have any really :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> ...


Gonna have to DIY mabe frm CC parts and 3M lol


Well im not doin much to it bro - Lower, wheels, some hids, and some styling frm Ali )


Its a lease so im not gonna be putting 50k into it like i did with CC haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce_wayne8887 (Sep 27, 2018)

Stero1D said:


> Good day, guys!
> 
> I got 2019 SE few days ago, so Im new to tiggys but not VDub.
> 
> ...


Wait. Urs is forsure a 2019 model? I thought the 2019's haven't come out yet. hmm


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

bruce_wayne8887 said:


> Wait. Urs is forsure a 2019 model? I thought the 2019's haven't come out yet. hmm


What sticker said.... dunno abt prod date )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

18 SEL anyway has OEM footwell lighting, though it defaults to be really dim, you can bump it up in car settings.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

socialD said:


> 18 SEL anyway has OEM footwell lighting, though it defaults to be really dim, you can bump it up in car settings.


I got SE bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I have a 18 SE and I was curious about footwell lighting. There are 2 empty trays to hold the light housing but no wires or harness unless its hiding somewhere. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

scirockalot8v said:


> I have a 18 SE and I was curious about footwell lighting. There are 2 empty trays to hold the light housing but no wires or harness unless its hiding somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Really?  thats good news! Im going to check out tonight an see.. If there is spot for them we can install Ali ones, what i did on CC!


----------



## Tiguany79 (Sep 3, 2018)

Hey hey.

SE owner here. I bought the footwell wiring harness and LED lights from deAutoled. Their site said that it would work on the 18 Tiguan. Lights fit into the receptacles but connecting the harness is where I'm running into trouble. The instructions they had on their site were for a GTI and at least to me, I see no similarities. 

I guess it would be ideal if I could get a photo or diagram of an SEL's fuse or jumper layout and where their footwell lighting connectors are located to see if I can replicate it. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tiguany79 said:


> Hey hey.
> 
> SE owner here. I bought the footwell wiring harness and LED lights from deAutoled. Their site said that it would work on the 18 Tiguan. Lights fit into the receptacles but connecting the harness is where I'm running into trouble. The instructions they had on their site were for a GTI and at least to me, I see no similarities.
> 
> ...


Sorry about this - I didn't know they wrote any model specific on the listing - the footwell is only suggested if they are known to work for that model. We would be interested if anyone can figure this out and we can get them setup with a kit.
http://deautokey.com/product/comple...from-a-4pc-or-2pc-kit-fits-all-vw-audi-models

Do you have front and rear or just front footwell from deAuto? You might be able to get away with just doing the front and then running their plug and play front/rear footwells:
http://deautokey.com/product/front-...l-volkswagen-with-194-front-footwell-housings

I don't want to hijack and only add to the thread. Stero1D - if you find out info contact them for a set.


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

Tiguany79 said:


> Hey hey.
> 
> SE owner here. I bought the footwell wiring harness and LED lights from deAutoled. Their site said that it would work on the 18 Tiguan. Lights fit into the receptacles but connecting the harness is where I'm running into trouble. The instructions they had on their site were for a GTI and at least to me, I see no similarities.
> 
> ...


If you can figure out how to gain access to your body control module (BCM-- the part of the car's networking system that controls most of the lighting and a bunch of other things, including the footwell lights), the pin layout of the three connectors is identical to the MK7 Golf / GTI-- in fact the two cars share the same part # for the BCM.


----------



## Tiguany79 (Sep 3, 2018)

southpawboston said:


> If you can figure out how to gain access to your body control module (BCM-- the part of the car's networking system that controls most of the lighting and a bunch of other things, including the footwell lights), the pin layout of the three connectors is identical to the MK7 Golf / GTI-- in fact the two cars share the same part # for the BCM.


Yeah, I would totally jump in if I knew where the bcm was actually located. I've looked near the steering column. Maybe it's near the glove box? 

The search continues..... 

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Tiguany79 said:


> Yeah, I would totally jump in if I knew where the bcm was actually located. I've looked near the steering column. Maybe it's near the glove box?
> 
> The search continues.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


Why not connect it to Headlightswitch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

I also bought a kit from ali and then discovered that all the guides I read describing the process for adding foot well lights for a golf don't really translate to the Tiguan. If someone here figures it out, PLEASE post a DIY/pics. 

I never realized what a difference foot well lights made until I didn't have them...


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> I also bought a kit from ali and then discovered that all the guides I read describing the process for adding foot well lights for a golf don't really translate to the Tiguan. If someone here figures it out, PLEASE post a DIY/pics.
> 
> I never realized what a difference foot well lights made until I didn't have them...


What part of the installation does not translate? One wire goes to ground (anywhere) and the other goes to pin C72 on the BCM. As far as I know, the BCM module is the same module between the MQB Golf and MQB Tig, so the pin connection is the same. Programming the BCM with VCDS or OBDeleven is the same, as well. The only issue is how to gain access to the BCM. Someone here who owns a Tig has had to have figured out where it is. In most VAG cars, it's near the driver's side A-pillar, behind the dash.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

If anyone is interested in doing a DIY for this forum using this car model we can send them a free kit (down deposit that would be refunded) - we think this can help and hope to give incentive with a free product. 

If you feel just installing front and running the wire/diode strip to back is easier we can include that kit along with the footwell housings.

Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## Tiguany79 (Sep 3, 2018)

southpawboston said:


> What part of the installation does not translate? One wire goes to ground (anywhere) and the other goes to pin C72 on the BCM. As far as I know, the BCM module is the same module between the MQB Golf and MQB Tig, so the pin connection is the same. Programming the BCM with VCDS or OBDeleven is the same, as well. The only issue is how to gain access to the BCM. Someone here who owns a Tig has had to have figured out where it is. In most VAG cars, it's near the driver's side A-pillar, behind the dash.


That's exactly it. I looked up near the steering column and didn't see anything that looked like the BCM in the DIY instructions. This is my first VW, so I for sure don't have the experience to differentiate parts down there and I'd prefer not start a fire. . I think a lot of us are in the same boat being that there are not a lot of guides or documentation online. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered this kit.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AID...b7-4153-9010-145aecd14ba0&transAbTest=ae803_4

I think it should work in the OEM spots like a charm )


----------



## Tiguany79 (Sep 3, 2018)

All right! I found the BCM module! It's right behind the fuse panel on the driver's side. You have to remove the plastic panel behind the hood lever and the modules are back there. I pulled off C, which is the one closest to you and was able to slide the wiring harness pin into 72, which was empty. I'm planning to write up a DIY guide with photos once I'm done.
But, I'm stuck at coding. I'm using obdeleven and I can't find a way to enable the footwell slider in the MIB. I have followed all of the available Golf MKVII guides but none of them are working for me. Here are the last coding changes I have made:

Channel
(1)-Leuchte30FR LC72-
FROM:///TO:
Lasttyp 30////Not active///36 - LED Kleinleistung*
Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 30///0///2
Lichtfunktion A 30///not active///Footwell light
Dimmwert AB 30///0///100

Second Part:
Controller 09 - Central Electronics
16 - Security Access - enter 31347
10 - Adaptations

Go to
(8)-Interior light; light configuration-Fussraumbeleuchtung
Change value from ‘not installed’ to ‘installed’
(This puts the footwell light % setting in the infotainment system)

Has anyone else had luck enabling the footwell lighting in the menu?

Thanks everyone! 

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Tiguany79 said:


> Go to
> (8)-Interior light; light configuration-Fussraumbeleuchtung
> Change value from ‘not installed’ to ‘installed’
> (This puts the footwell light % setting in the infotainment system)
> ...


You did the reset on infotainment? I'm certainly not one of the experts, but I've read it a dozen or so times on here recently in other posts. I think you're supposed to hold the power button until it restarts. Just a thought.


----------



## Tiguany79 (Sep 3, 2018)

noreastdub said:


> You did the reset on infotainment? I'm certainly not one of the experts, but I've read it a dozen or so times on here recently in other posts. I think you're supposed to hold the power button until it restarts. Just a thought.


Yeah, I tried that. Sadly, no dice. I'm starting to wonder if my enabling of ambient colors in the infotainment menu, using the obdeleven app, is not allowing the footwell menu to appear. 

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

Tiguany79 said:


> All right! I found the BCM module! It's right behind the fuse panel on the driver's side. You have to remove the plastic panel behind the hood lever and the modules are back there. I pulled off C, which is the one closest to you and was able to slide the wiring harness pin into 72, which was empty. I'm planning to write up a DIY guide with photos once I'm done.
> But, I'm stuck at coding. I'm using obdeleven and I can't find a way to enable the footwell slider in the MIB. I have followed all of the available Golf MKVII guides but none of them are working for me. Here are the last coding changes I have made:
> 
> Channel
> ...


Did you try resetting light settings in the MIB?

I followed the above guide for footwells in my MK7 golf, and got the slider in the MIB, but it did not do anything as my footwells wouldn't come on while driving. I simply couldn't get that coding to work (base model Golf deficit?). So instead, I switched Lichtfunktion A30 to "Innenclicht" so the footwells come on with the interior lights when a door is opened, etc.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got this kit off Aliexpress ))) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

Let us know if you make it work.




Stero1D said:


> Got this kit off Aliexpress )))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

I found this coding for on a Skoda forum. 

Tiguan and Skoda share the same MQB platform. After the install and wiring is complete:



Coding:



First part:

Controller 09 - Central Electronics

16 - Security Access - enter 31347

10 - Adaptations



Go to

(8)-Interior light; light configuration-Fussraumbeleuchtung

Change value from ‘not installed’ to ‘installed’

(This puts the footwell light % setting in the infotainment system (under lights))







Still in Adaptations

Go to

(4)-Leuchte30FR LC72-Lichtfunktion A 30

Change this value from ‘not active’ to ‘Footwell light’ from the dropdown menu



Next

Go to

(1)-Leuchte30FR LC72-Lasttyp 30

Change this value from ‘not active’ to ‘18 – 2* 5W’



Next

Go to

(6)-Leuchte30FR LC72-Dimmwert AB 30

Change this value from ‘0’ to ‘89’ or whatever value you want up to 100 I guess (this is where we set the highest brightness level)



If you just go back and make the changes here without exiting i.e. staying in Adaptations, you can do all in one go otherwise you have to go back in.



That’s it for adaptions – now go into;



Coding – Long coding (I used the latest vcds Beta 14.5.3 as this shows the labels for the Bytes – the 12.12 version just show tick boxes).



Go to Byte 5 and ensure Bit 7 is ticked – Footwell lights installed.



Go to Byte 17 and ensure Bit 3 is ticked – Ambient footwell lights(s) installed.



Hit Exit, allow the coding to be changed and that should be that.



Check all the wiring, and test by opening the doors – they should come on at the highest level, and go off with the interior lights. Then switch on the dipped beams and the should light up at the level set in the infotainment unit 0% off, up to 100% full.

I did the adaptation and was able to enable the menu in the infotainment but cannot access the coding of the Central electronics ( states that J519 does not support any coding ). Im guesing VW has turned OFF/Not Active this function. There are 4 channels once in adaptattion that read programing and all 4 are Not Active. When attempted to change the state to Active - Out of range displays. Im guesing the 31347 is for basic adaptation and VW has separate Security Access for everything else they want to control.

BTW i was using VCDS HEX USB. No access to OBD11.

Can anyone else confirm if Coding in Central Electronics 09 is not available?


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Where are people grounding the cables for the lights? Again, on the golf there is a nut conveniently right under the steering column, but I havent seen one on the Tig.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

I drilled a 1/4 hole on the bare frame next to the fuse block and installed bolt/washer/nut when i installed the wireless charger and the dash cam last year.




sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> Where are people grounding the cables for the lights? Again, on the golf there is a nut conveniently right under the steering column, but I havent seen one on the Tig.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

Iljata said:


> I found this coding for on a Skoda forum.
> 
> Tiguan and Skoda share the same MQB platform. After the install and wiring is complete:
> 
> ...



This cannot be the coding to use on a MQB Tig, at least not the part about Long Coding. Module 9 got changed for the 2017 model year on other MQB vehicles like the Golf, and all features stored under Long Coding were moved to Adaptation channels. There is no more Long Coding in module 9.

I'm also guessing that your VCDS Hex might be out of date and not compatible with the newer module 9, which might explain the unsupported features. Module 9 is fully programmable (all adaptation channels) with security code 31347.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

I can code the Adaptations in 9 to the channel where it changes to 256bit. I see OBD11 in your signature, u happy with it?




southpawboston said:


> This cannot be the coding to use on a MQB Tig, at least not the part about Long Coding. Module 9 got changed for the 2017 model year on other MQB vehicles like the Golf, and all features stored under Long Coding were moved to Adaptation channels. There is no more Long Coding in module 9.
> 
> I'm also guessing that your VCDS Hex might be out of date and not compatible with the newer module 9, which might explain the unsupported features. Module 9 is fully programmable (all adaptation channels) with security code 31347.


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

Iljata said:


> I can code the Adaptations in 9 to the channel where it changes to 256bit. I see OBD11 in your signature, u happy with it?


Yes. Can be flaky at times not wanting to connect or being slow to connect and transmit data, but otherwise it does an enormous amount of things.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Bringing this back, I searched, just got a 2020 SE R-Line and want to add footwell lights. Has anyone found the holders that goes in the foot well? On my vehicle it’s just open, no spots to hang lights.


----------



## hoppster (Jun 12, 2020)

*2020 Tiguan SE Footwell Lights*

Only the passenger side had a space for footwell lights. The rest I plan to velcro or affix in some other manner to the driver's side & rear seats. 

REMEMBER: *use PIN 72 in the "A" data bus *(the one closest to you). DEAutokey's instructions are incorrect--there is no PIN 50 in the "B" data bus in the 2020 Tiguan SE.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

hoppster said:


> Only the passenger side had a space for footwell lights. The rest I plan to velcro or affix in some other manner to the driver's side & rear seats.
> 
> REMEMBER: *use PIN 72 in the "A" data bus *(the one closest to you). DEAutokey's instructions are incorrect--there is no PIN 50 in the "B" data bus in the 2020 Tiguan SE.


Thanks for making this clear - we will update the instructions because that is really for GTI even though it works in the Tiguan and all other models it could have a different setup. Do you mind linking us the instructions you saw and we can try to update it if on a forum through another member. We sent you a PM. Thank you


----------



## hoppster (Jun 12, 2020)

*2020 TIGUAN FOOTWELL LIGHTS--"C", not "A:"*

OK, so I got "C" and "A" backwards. It is still the one that is closest to you as you're looking at the plugs. *SO, it's C72*, like many others have said. Thanks to deAutoKey for an excellent kit!

I found this on Page 649 of the VW Erwin download "MEX5R011221-Wiring_Diagrams_and_Component_Locations. 

For programming instructions, I followed a chart I found on the Golf MK7 forum about "kufatec footwell lights coding 357649". I can't post the URL, yet. If you search using these keywords, you should find it.

The instructions on Page 2, in post #2, got the footwell dimmer in the MIB to work. Other instructions I found online suggested to use the terminal 58xs option in the 30FR menu--but that merely tied the dimmer to the instrument cluster lights, not the footwell dimmer. 

It was tedious to program in all those lines, but it worked!

SO: Good Luck!

Hoppster

2020 Tiguan SE 4motion
2014 Passat SEL Premium
2003 Passat (Base Model)
2003 Passat Wagon (gone, sadly)
2004 Jetta GLS (traded in)
1992 Jetta EcoDiesel (sold to a Shop teacher)
1985 Jetta Diesel (sold)
1990 Fox (4-spd, no AC)
1970 Kombi (sold to my Neighbor)
1974 Super Beetle (implausibly traded for 1970 Kombi)


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

hoppster said:


> OK, so I got "C" and "A" backwards. It is still the one that is closest to you as you're looking at the plugs. *SO, it's C72*, like many others have said. Thanks to deAutoKey for an excellent kit!
> 
> I found this on Page 649 of the VW Erwin download "MEX5R011221-Wiring_Diagrams_and_Component_Locations.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update and support. We appreciate it


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

looking to do this and saw somebody linked an ali express kit but also others mentioned a DeAutokey kit? is the deautokey kit just the lights or the full harness? does somebody mind linking exactly what they used. 

does either kit include all the coding required? I saw somebody posted some coding but another posted that some of that doesn't work so not sure what is the most accurate set of coding instructions


----------



## hoppster (Jun 12, 2020)

https://deautokey.com/product/compl...from-a-4pc-or-2pc-kit-fits-all-vw-audi-models

Choose your option. I went with a 4-pc kit for my 2020 Tiguan SE, white LEDs. $74.99. Great for a dark interior (black leatherette/carpets).

Still working up the motivation to run the light from the driver's side (Left) rear footwell under the console between the front seats to the other rear footwell. Will post results once I do.


----------



## apinson34 (Oct 23, 2020)

So -- I just recently ordered the 4 PC Footwell Light kit from deAutoLED and I have a couple questions. I see most of the way to code it into the MIB is available here with the info provided from everyone (thank you to those of you who dug in)

However; has anyone here attempted to wire these lights to the Headlight/Taillight switch? My guess is that you won't get any dimming functionality if I wire it to that and was just curious before I start investing in OBD11 or VSDC. 

Thank you!


----------



## Crngiar auto (Sep 27, 2020)

if your car already have the ambient 30 colors

you can also upagrade the 30 colors footwell led lgiht


----------



## Crngiar auto (Sep 27, 2020)

you can coding you unit and the cluster to 30 color or 10 color by obdelevon or the vcds 
there is have the video about how to connect it


----------



## Crngiar auto (Sep 27, 2020)

Tiguan and Skoda share the same MQB platform. After the install and wiring is complete:



Coding:



First part:

Controller 09 - Central Electronics

16 - Security Access - enter 31347

10 - Adaptations



Go to

(8)-Interior light; light configuration-Fussraumbeleuchtung

Change value from ‘not installed’ to ‘installed’

(This puts the footwell light % setting in the infotainment system (under lights))







Still in Adaptations

Go to

(4)-Leuchte30FR LC72-Lichtfunktion A 30

Change this value from ‘not active’ to ‘Footwell light’ from the dropdown menu



Next

Go to

(1)-Leuchte30FR LC72-Lasttyp 30

Change this value from ‘not active’ to ‘18 – 2* 5W’



Next

Go to

(6)-Leuchte30FR LC72-Dimmwert AB 30

Change this value from ‘0’ to ‘89’ or whatever value you want up to 100 I guess (this is where we set the highest brightness level)



If you just go back and make the changes here without exiting i.e. staying in Adaptations, you can do all in one go otherwise you have to go back in.



That’s it for adaptions – now go into;



Coding – Long coding (I used the latest vcds Beta 14.5.3 as this shows the labels for the Bytes – the 12.12 version just show tick boxes).



Go to Byte 5 and ensure Bit 7 is ticked – Footwell lights installed.



Go to Byte 17 and ensure Bit 3 is ticked – Ambient footwell lights(s) installed.



Hit Exit, allow the coding to be changed and that should be that.



Check all the wiring, and test by opening the doors – they should come on at the highest level, and go off with the interior lights. Then switch on the dipped beams and the should light up at the level set in the infotainment unit 0% off, up to 100% full.


----------

